# Too Young For This!



## shelby_hamilton (Jun 21, 2012)

This is definitely not my whole story, because that would take hours to explain. The long and short of it is: I have been diagnosed with IBS since I can remember being able to say "my belly hurts". So I've had stomach trouble for years. About 2 months ago I was scheduled for am endoscopy and colonoscopy but when I went in to have them done they couldn't find a vein for the general anesthesia after sticking me with an IV 11 times. Shortly after that test was supposed to be done, I moved to Texas to due my husband's career in the military. I've been here a month and I have been to the ER 3 times in the for significant stabbing and tight(not necessarily cramping, it just feels like pressure) lower abdominal pain. A CT scan with contrast showed no appendicitis and ultrasounds showed no problems with my ovaries such as cysts. My father has Crohns, my uncle and grandfather also had Crohns and complications from the disease eventually took their lives. I'm curious as to if bloodwork comes back with little to no inflammation, is it still possible to have IBD? Also does Crohns runs in families (as I'm assuming it does)? I'm only an 18 year old female and I don't understand why or HOW I can feel so terrible all the time. I also have fibromyalgia and GERD. Any personal or professional input is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

First: Shelby Thank you for your sacrifice and thank your husband for his service on our behalf.Second.. look up above us here and go to the dark blue menu bar. Click on the "Manage" tab and there is a whole bunch of info there including info about diagnosing this.And actually most IBS'ers are diagnosed in their 20 & 30's. So you are not alone! A colonoscopy with Biopsies would be the definitive test to determine whether it is Crohns or IBS. Let your new Dr's there know your family history and perhaps request a colonoscopy. Make sure you are drinking enough water right up until you have to stop drinking before the test. Being dehydrated probably contributed to the difficulty in finding a vein. So drink more water this time during the prep.


----------



## shelby_hamilton (Jun 21, 2012)

BQ said:


> First: Shelby Thank you for your sacrifice and thank your husband for his service on our behalf.Second.. look up above us here and go to the dark blue menu bar. Click on the "Manage" tab and there is a whole bunch of info there including info about diagnosing this.And actually most IBS'ers are diagnosed in their 20 & 30's. So you are not alone! A colonoscopy with Biopsies would be the definitive test to determine whether it is Crohns or IBS. Let your new Dr's there know your family history and perhaps request a colonoscopy. Make sure you are drinking enough water right up until you have to stop drinking before the test. Being dehydrated probably contributed to the difficulty in finding a vein. So drink more water this time during the prep.


Thank you very much!!I am going to make an appointment as soon as our insurance kicks in for them to do an endoscopy and colonoscopy, so hopefully that will go smoothly and provide some answers. I definitely was too dehydrated last time, I think, so this time I'm going to really up the water intake the day before the prep! Once again, thank you very much!!


----------

